# Confession



## woodwormm (3/7/13)

I'm pretty certain I've just figured out I don't like Cascade. 

Now I just wish more craft breweries would actually label what hops they put into their beers, so I can make an educated decision when lashing out on buying a beer or three.


----------



## thedragon (3/7/13)

Are you feeling ok? Cascade is brilliant. Such a versatile hop.


----------



## Batz (3/7/13)

printed forms section said:


> I'm pretty certain I've just figured out I don't like Cascade.



You need a Bex and a good lie down.


----------



## Droopy (3/7/13)

What??? I hope you are able to overcome your disability !! Hahaha


----------



## Rowy (3/7/13)

printed forms section said:


> I'm pretty certain I've just figured out I don't like Cascade.
> 
> Now I just wish more craft breweries would actually label what hops they put into their beers, so I can make an educated decision when lashing out on buying a beer or three.


It may be that you just don't like beer. Cascade is a great hop!


----------



## Phillo (3/7/13)

I like Centennial better...

But still nothing wrong with Cascade.


----------



## Bridges (3/7/13)

Wow, if that is true I'm sorry as it's would severely limit your choices. It's a solid favourite of mine.


----------



## Judanero (3/7/13)

printed forms section said:


> I'm pretty certain I've just figured out I don't like Cascade.


I once thought as you did, then I realised my fermenter had been at ~35 degrees for three days h34r:

Turns out it wasn't the cascade.


----------



## warra48 (3/7/13)

Are you sure you don't mean "I don't like Amarillo" ?

Cascade is one of my favourite hops.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/7/13)

Cascade, the subdued American hop. It's nice!


----------



## Econwatson (3/7/13)

I thought he meant that Tasmanian Cow Piss and was wondering why it was a confession.


----------



## lukiferj (3/7/13)

I would check again. Everybody like cascade and those that don't are wrong.


----------



## Crusty (3/7/13)

That's a shame.
I love anything with a strong hit of Cascade, it's a great hop.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/7/13)

Econwatson said:


> I thought he meant that Tasmanian Cow Piss and was wondering why it was a confession.


I think you might be right, however this is a homebrew forum so it's understandable we'd all assume he meant the hops


----------



## Batz (3/7/13)

printed forms section said:


> I'm pretty certain I've just figured out I don't like Cascade.



Bet your glad you started that one!


----------



## kalbarluke (3/7/13)

printed forms section said:


> I'm pretty certain I've just figured out I don't like Cascade.


Gotta be a troll.


----------



## petesbrew (3/7/13)

Judanero said:


> I once thought as you did, then I realised my fermenter had been at ~35 degrees for three days h34r:
> 
> Turns out it wasn't the cascade.


Likewise...
misusing it in turned me off it for a while. I love it now.


----------



## woodwormm (3/7/13)

lukiferj said:


> I would check again. Everybody like cascade and those that don't are wrong.


this is how I'm feeling. wrong...

I just had a Mountain Goat Rare Breed Fancy Pants..

label says Galaxy and Cascade. I know I LOVE Galaxy, so i'm blaming the Cascade.


----------



## Yob (3/7/13)

I felt that way about chinook for a while... then I slapped myself with fresh home grown flowers of it... lets just say we havnt argued since :lol:


----------



## lukiferj (3/7/13)

printed forms section said:


> this is how I'm feeling. wrong...
> 
> I just had a Mountain Goat Rare Breed Fancy Pants..
> 
> label says Galaxy and Cascade. I know I LOVE Galaxy, so i'm blaming the Cascade.


What didn't you like about it? I find galaxy can be very hit and miss. Can be overly bitter, harsh and grassy. Can also be delicious when done right. Cascade for me is rock solid.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/13)

Find yourself a bottle of Epic pale ale then tell me that you don't like cascade.


----------



## woodwormm (3/7/13)

lukiferj said:


> What didn't you like about it? I find galaxy can be very hit and miss. Can be overly bitter, harsh and grassy. Can also be delicious when done right. Cascade for me is rock solid.


What I don't like is hard to describe but it is very familiar to me. I've tasted it in many craft beers and in particular this fancy pants and their hightail too. I love galaxy in all its forms. As a rule I don't like goat though I want to and I keep trying them trying to figure out why..



Liam_snorkel said:


> Find yourself a bottle of Epic pale ale then tell me that you don't like cascade.


Excellent thanks snorkel . A comparison to confirm. May be Hardin Adelaide to. Track down but I'll try.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/7/13)

May be hard to track down but it's 100% cascade so should give you a clearer idea of whether it was cascade that you didn't like. It's also a fantastic beer.


----------



## fletcher (3/7/13)

i'd make love to cascade if i could. check your process. or the beers you're drinking. it's a sexy hop. i'm aroused right now thinking about it. i could also be blind drunk right now. that's irrelevant though


----------



## Samuel Adams (4/7/13)

Have you tried Sierra Nevada pale ale ? That is mostly cascade too and alot easier to find than Epic beers.


----------



## Rowy (4/7/13)

printed forms section said:


> As a rule I don't like goat though I want to and I keep trying them trying to figure out why..


Try taking a pretty one out for a nice dinner and spend some quality time with it. I did and I've never looked back..............


----------



## jphowman (4/7/13)

Rowy said:


> Try taking a pretty one out for a nice dinner and spend some quality time with it. I did and I've never looked back..............


Now THAT'S a confession!

Did the goat ever look back?


----------



## bum (4/7/13)

The goat pushes back if that counts.


----------



## Rowy (4/7/13)

franks said:


> Now THAT'S a confession!
> 
> Did the goat ever look back?


Only the once and I gave it a peck on the cheek.


----------



## rosshorne (4/7/13)

I am a bit surprised as well. Cascade is the quintessential craft and home-brew hop. On paper I can see the argument against it as being catty, but in the glass I cannot. I can see how one could get burned out on Cascade, but not really dislike it.

I, however, dislike Galaxy. I get too many grassy, onion, and garlic flavours. On the other hand, I quite like Pride of Ringwood.


----------



## woodwormm (4/7/13)

Samuel Adams said:


> Have you tried Sierra Nevada pale ale ? That is mostly cascade too and alot easier to find than Epic beers.


 I'm discussing this with my other beer mates (one of whom works at Goat) and believe me I'm getting the same ribbing/disbelief as you lot. 

I like SN pale, but the current thinking is that perhaps by the time we get it it's old and aroma is gone. Goat and LCPA is most likely fresher when i'm drinking it and therefore perhaps I have a Cascade Aroma Threshold Point, which doesn't trigger with SN. 

I need to track down some Epic and take a trip to the states to check out fresh SN.

I think a 10 Min IPA with 200g of cascade is in order to prove it once and for all.


----------



## r055c0 (4/7/13)

printed forms section said:


> I think a 10 Min IPA with 200g of cascade is in order to prove it once and for all.


If it turns out you don't like it let me know and I'll "dispose" of it for you, because I care.


----------



## stakka82 (4/7/13)

printed forms section said:


> I'm discussing this with my other beer mates (one of whom works at Goat) and believe me I'm getting the same ribbing/disbelief as you lot.
> 
> I like SN pale, but the current thinking is that perhaps by the time we get it it's old and aroma is gone. Goat and LCPA is most likely fresher when i'm drinking it and therefore perhaps I have a Cascade Aroma Threshold Point, which doesn't trigger with SN.
> 
> ...


I applaud the all or nothing approach but heaps of cascade late can be pretty full on. 

I love cascade but once I made an american wheat (no crystal) with quite a bit late, and quite a bit dry-hopped, and it was honestly like drinking carbonated grapefruit juice to the point where it almost put me off.


----------



## Diesel80 (4/7/13)

Printed Forms, you are not alone. I know another individual that cannot stand the stuff.
Even if I brew with it as a bittering hop only and in small quantities they can pick and screw their face up at my beer.
"this has got that american hop in it doesn't it?" they say.

It doesn't stop me using it though, because I think it is pretty tops and it leaves more beer for me if they don't want one 

Cheers,
D80


----------



## billygoat (4/7/13)

Rowy said:


> Only the once and I gave it a peck on the cheek.


This was my favourite goat Maggie, she would have liked you giving her a kiss on the cheek Rowy.
Had her as a pet for 12 years.


----------



## kalbarluke (4/7/13)

rosshorne said:


> I, however, dislike Galaxy. I get too many grassy, onion, and garlic flavours. On the other hand, I quite like Pride of Ringwood.



Now this is just getting out of hand!


----------



## Rowy (4/7/13)

billygoat said:


> This was my favourite goat Maggie, she would have liked you giving her a kiss on the cheek Rowy.
> Had her as a pet for 12 years.


Pretty young thing.....does she have a sister?


----------



## thylacine (4/7/13)

printed forms section said:


> I'm pretty certain I've just figured out I don't like Cascade.
> 
> Now I just wish more craft breweries would actually label what hops they put into their beers, so I can make an educated decision when lashing out on buying a beer or three.


Next you may be saying that you prefer what your own tastes buds tell you, rather than those common denominator brewing software programmes tell you to do!


----------



## WarmBeer (4/7/13)

printed forms section said:


> I like SN pale, but the current thinking is that perhaps by the time we get it it's old and aroma is gone. Goat and LCPA is most likely fresher when i'm drinking it and therefore perhaps I have a Cascade Aroma Threshold Point, which doesn't trigger with SN.


Cascade Aroma Threshold Point. C.A.T.P. CAT-P. Cat Pee.

Are you sure you're not getting confused with CUB's range of beers?


----------



## Lincoln2 (4/7/13)

Dear PFS, there is no need to feel self concious. Cascade is far from my favourite hops. Hops are a necessary evil and should only be used sparingly. I just wave my kettle in the general direction of East Kent or Czechoslovakia and if the wind direction is correct I pick up bitterness, flavour and aroma that way. However, I realise that hops can sometimes add an extra dimension. For that reason I recommend EKG, Fuggles, Saaz and Hallertauer; the civilised, noble hop varieties. I have tasted a lot of the Sierra Nevada range and Cascade gives them all a similarity that soon becomes boring. I fear an eventual takeover by HopHeads. If you haven't already seen it, watch the "Sh!t Beer Geeks Say video. 
http://www.goodbeerweek.com.au/news/13/Sh_t_Beer_Geeks_Say


----------



## billygoat (4/7/13)

Rowy said:


> Pretty young thing.....does she have a sister?


No sister but her brother Billy is still around, he is nearly 14 years old.
That's pretty old for a goat, all his teeth are worn away.


----------



## woodwormm (4/7/13)

billygoat said:


> No sister but her brother Billy is still around, he is nearly 14 years old.
> That's pretty old for a goat, all his teeth are worn away.


good lookin bloke - i could turn for that goat!


----------



## bum (4/7/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Are you sure you're not getting confused with CUB's range of beers?


You may be thinking of mice.


----------



## sinkas (5/7/13)

SO you have had a reasonable fresh Epic PAle ale , and didnt like it at all?


----------



## stef (5/7/13)

You'll definitely find Epic Pale in Adelaide. If you can't, you probably have your eyes shut. Try Goodwood cellars, belair fine wines, HWY or Stirling hotel bottle shop to name a few.


----------



## woodwormm (5/7/13)

cheers, 

they would be where I was thinking to look too.. 

I used to live in the Goodwood/Belair/Stirling triangle, but these days I'm on the other side of town, but i still get up the hill occasionally, i'll make an effort


----------

